# 300 Round (Cold Shot)



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End One - 06/22/2014

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick great idea 

I have not picked up a bow for 2 weeks 

Been traveling and working so I am about to try and shoot


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Joe. Yep, I think it will be a real good cold shot challenge.
3 shots isn't enough to let you get warmed up, and any less than 3 & it would take forever to get it done.
This should work out well, and I hope others give it a whirl.

It could be a good running monthly type challenge for folks to work on.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Count me in. I hope you don't mind but I will do mine from 18 yards. Living in city limits its the safest I can go out to. I suppose I could go to twenty but then I worry about neighbors saying something. Since technically I am not supposed to shoot within city limits I try not to advertise it.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Arron, I'm cool with 18 yards.
Like I said - this exercise is more of a challenge to myself, but I will be delighted to see others playing along.

Since there is only a week left in this month, why don't we call this the *300 Cold Shot Challenge* for the month of *July*?
That'll give everyone who wants to come on board plenty of time to get their targets, etc etc.

Here are the spcs on the target to be used:

"Single Spot" Target.
This target face is 40 cm (15.748") in diameter and is dull blue with a white center spot.

The spot is 8 cm (3.14961") in diameter with a 4cm (1.5748") X ring. 
The spot is scored as a 5 while the X ring is used for tie breaks
only. 

The diameter of the 
4 ring is 16 cm (6.29921"), 
3 ring 24 cm (9.44882"), 
2 ring 32 cm (12.5984"), 
and the 1 ring 40 cm (15.748").


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Dang It!....Rick!......now you're pi$$ing me off....you know "Official NFAA Targets" scare me...so why are you doing this?...and?...wrapped up my "cold shot" fun for 2/3rds of an entire freaking month?...you.....You.....YOU!!!....AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! :vom: :frusty: :uzi: :walk:



i'm in....great idea....I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in. Out of my league with you guys. But I'd like to give this a try.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Would a 40 cm fita target be the same size ?

I can print them for free


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Would a 40 cm fita target be the same size ?
> 
> I can print them for free


Pretty much the same Joe.

The FITA 10 ring would be the NFAA X ring.
The Gold will be the NFAA 5
The Red the NFAA 4
The Blue the NFAA 3
The Black the NFAA 2
The White the NFAA 1

I print my own NFAA 40cm. I have it imaged in quarters, so I can print it to standard 8.5" X 11" paper, and then tape the quarters together.

Rick


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds fun! I'm in...Long Bow. Will use the fita face...start tomorrow.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great idea Rick. As soon as I finish my coffee I will head outside. These cold shots might be embarrassing


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Its nice shooting at 6am. Cool weather and no bugs. I just got my new hunting bow last week and added a bow mounted quiver the other day. So, those are my execuses before I start 

My first shot just missed the 5 ring. I thought to myself, this is going to be an easy "cold shot". Then I dropped a 3 and thought " this is going to be a long 20 days" 

Ended up with two 4`s and a 3. Trying to post pic


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

How do you score it if you hit the white line between two blue rings?


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

As long as you are touching the the next higher scoring ring it counts. At least in leauge it is counted as such.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Arron,

Just barely touching the next higher ring on my 3rd shot. String brushed my nose a bit on that one.

If it counts for a 3, that's a 5,4,3 = 12 for me today then.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Rick
Are those turbo knocks on your arrows?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Geeman. Yes those are Turbonocks.

Been raining all morning here. I ran out during a lull to get this done, because I figured I might not get another chance.









2, 4, 4 for a 10 & 0X

Rick


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

This is a brilliant challenge and reflects what I've been recently thinking. I've read a lot of threads about accuracy with regards to hunting, esp. over in the bow-hunting forum, and have run across the occasional "you should be able to shoot XXX score in a 300 round before hunting"; probably sentiments reflected by target archers that also hunt towards hunting archers that never target shoot (maybe another form of elitism).

I find that stuff interesting to read, but thinking about it, I was coming to the conclusion that a 300 score is pretty much irrelevant to any hunting scenario. If you are a bow-hunter and can put that first shot where it counts, who care if you fatigue, esp. if shooting a heavy bow, and start shooting flyers half way through a round?

BM


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I think the same standard should still apply - 240+ (averaging a 4 or better). If that's not working then you'd better shorten up your distance. I would expect a slight drop off of average scores, maybe 5%. I've only been able to shoot once a week here lately so it may take me a while to get this done! The last two weeks that we shot indoors my 1 shots were both X's - too bad the rest were not X's also!


----------



## August (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm in. I like the idea of starting in July so I can get a target together.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm in but on my last one the wind blew up the left corner and I blew the last shot 

Excuses  

I like this truly 

Its amazing how target face used to intimidate me 

Not anymore 

I have not shot for lack most 2 weeks 

Last night I shot a bit and today it felt good 

Well to that last shot


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I think folks are going to find this to be a little more difficult than shooting 
a complete 300 round from start to finish in a controlled environment.

Rick


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll try to get in on this one tomorrow.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Aronnax said:


> If you are a bow-hunter and can put that first shot where it counts, who care if you fatigue, esp. if shooting a heavy bow, and start shooting flyers half way through a round?
> 
> BM


There's a little bit of truth in that given his equipment choice and possibly 60 arrows over a single session, but Rick tamed it down specifically for that I think. If 3 arrows and a piece of paper changes things, I think the proposed hunter should rethink whether he should be in the woods or not.

Me, I only shoot paper and foam. I gave the first a try today and scored x, 4, 4 = 13. Saved the pic and will try to add some more days as it goes.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

So mines an eleven ?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

jparanee said:


> so mines an eleven ?


5x + 4 + 1 = 10 & 1x


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Rick Barbee said:


> I think folks are going to find this to be a little more difficult than shooting
> a complete 300 round from start to finish in a controlled environment.
> 
> Rick


Even for the controlled environment shooter, it's a worthy exercise. Ritualistic warmup time, or even a decent warm up time at all, can be taken for granted. It's good practice for even the purely target shooter.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I want 20 yards...close by.

Just jealous...again.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

JParanee said:


> So mines an eleven ?


Dimensionally, by the color rings, it's the same as the NFAA Blue Face's 5,4,3,2,1 rings. In FITA or Vegas, it's scored on all 10 rings, 1-10. I will say, though, that for most folks the colors are harder to shoot at than the white dot, blue face, target. Great shot on it!


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey what a cool idea. How did you guys get the targets set up so you could print them off yourselves and tape them together?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Scott G. said:


> How did you guys get the targets set up so you could print them off yourselves and tape them together?


Scott, 
I just saved a copy/image of the target onto my computer then opened it in paint shop pro & resized it to the proper size. 
Then I cut the image into quarters & saved each quarter as an individual image. Print them out & tape them together, and
I'm good to go.

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

This sounds awesome! Where can I find the targets?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Free printable targets 

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks will try to get one printed out tomorrow.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5, 0, 4 = 9


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

First shot was 5, followed by 4 then a 3


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Free printable targets
> 
> http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm


Too bad I didin't know of that website sooner. I made my own in Draftsight (free AutoCAD clone put out by the folks who make SolidWorks) and put it together as a pdf.

40cm https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvag75ohkc3knes/nfaa300.pdf
I also made a 1/2 scale (20cm) version for shooting 10yds - https://www.dropbox.com/s/fok5s515m00jyf6/nfaa300 10yd.pdf
(right click, save link as)

Draftsight - http://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight/overview/#


BM


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Aronnax said:


> Too bad I didin't know of that website sooner. I made my own in Draftsight (free AutoCAD clone put out by the folks who make SolidWorks) and put it together as a pdf.
> 
> 40cm https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvag75ohkc3knes/nfaa300.pdf
> I also made a 1/2 scale (20cm) version for shooting 10yds - https://www.dropbox.com/s/fok5s515m00jyf6/nfaa300 10yd.pdf
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Thank you


oh! Forgot to mention-

If you don't already know, make sure to print actual size. 

In Adobe Acrobat Standard there's a drop down labeled "Page Scaling", make sure it's set to "none". 

In Adobe Reader it's in under "Size Options", select the "Actual Size" radio button. 

If you are using some other pdf viewer, you are on your own...

BM


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I stunk it up today.

Lesson learned - do not shoot when you feel rushed.
I was rushed to get it done, and feel like it showed in my shooting.









Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Really thinking about a close 20 yard range today.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I think I should start out here with my....

*EXCUSE DEPARTMENT:*

1. I haven't shot since last Friday...4 days ago...where I had just established a bit of a grip on "Form Shooting" from months of snapping. (which made me hesitent to even participate in this)

2. The reasons I haven't shot in 4 days were a combination of rainy weather and family holiday festivities...my Mother 76th BD (this weekend) and yesterday?...the wife and I have been married for 24 years...we had dinner at my oldest daughters house last night and afterwards?...the whole family went bowling...and I haven't bowled in well over 10 years and today?...I felt a combination of both weak and sore...and it sure showed in my first three shots!...I think I should've just kept snap shooting! :laugh:

Initially I didn't think I was doing all that bad with the first two arrows...they just looked like high 4's to me from where I was standing....but both were just high of the 4 ring and in the 3 ring...and my last shot?...I threw way right...and like Mr. Barbee was rushing through it because I'm do at longhorn's steakhouse in a 1/2 hour...my middle daughetr and her fianc'e want to treat me to a steak dinner for some reason....just me....so a little anxiety going on there as well...anyways...here's my sorry 3 arrow score...3 + 3 + 2......but it was a solid 8! :laugh:






L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

well i got my target printed out, its a little ragged but its the same target as yalls lol...and of course when i feel good and want to shoot, a extreme thunderstorm is rolling through


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

This is really hard 

I love it


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Aronnax said:


> oh! Forgot to mention-
> 
> If you don't already know, make sure to print actual size.
> 
> ...


I am doing everything off an iPad these days 

Will it work ?


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll play on this. It'll be good practice. The hardest thing will be shooting every day for me. I've only been shooting once a week or so lately. Also, I just made a 5 and 4 ring. Gonna shoot it like a 5 spot so anything outside the 4 I'll score as a zero. Do we have to post a pic daily?

I shot today but I have a new phone and when I try to upload the pic I keep getting an error message. 
Today was a 13 with one X.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Ive never been a fita or competition guy, how's the scoring go??


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Ive never been a fita or competition guy, how's the scoring go??











Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

4 , 4 , 3 . My next 3 shots were 5,5,4 ( but that doesnt count  )


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

1, 4, 3 = 8


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Zonic - I'm pretty sure the arrow you are scoring as a 3 would be a 4 instead. 

Rick


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Rick Barbee said:


> Zonic - I'm pretty sure the arrow you are scoring as a 3 would be a 4 instead.
> 
> Rick


Thanks Rick,

It's the second of my shots in this challenge that is just barely touching the next ring. If you are sure, or if I can have someone second that, I'll take it. I need all the help I can get. The extra level of difficulty I'm appreciating with this cold shot challenge, as it relates to a hunting scenario, is (for myself anyway) shooting as soon as I get up - through sleepy eyes. It's good. I get it out of my system early, and get to my desk on-time.

Steve


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

Well, after lurking on here for quite a bit I have to post.

This is a great idea. Am sure that many of the hunters out there have done this kind of thing before. I used to do similar when I was hunting with a muzzle loader. First shot from a cold barrel was always a bit off from a warm one, so long shooting sessions did not tell you where that first shot would go.

I won't be doing this every day, but, will score my first three arrows of each session.

Also a bit of bragging cause have only been shooting a bow for a bit over a month now. First day, 5,4,4!!!! I won't say what the rest of the session was cause it wasn't even close to that 

charlie


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

"In all NFAA Rounds, an arrow shaft need only touch the line to be counted in the area of next higher value." NFAA bylaws, article 4, J1

http://nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/2014-15 ConstByLaws.pdf


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Love this idea. Will start tomorrow. It may not be indoors... but, I'll use my rig I've been putting together for indoor spots.
COLD shots... This could get INTERESTING!

Kurt


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Could you get a target face at Cabelas?

And should all 60 shots be on the same face?

I think I read the start date is 7/4 or 7/1?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hopefully its not raining when i get home....been trying to do this for 3 days but its rained 3 days straight where i live...


----------



## old grunt (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm gona play,this is great Idea,I am going to change the rules for myself a little so most likely wont post any pics or scores,my plan is 3 a day for 30 days,odd days 15 yards even days 20 yards, this is to track my progress for 30 days since I am new at this and to mix up range a little to see if I can adjust from day to day...


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

JParanee said:


> I am doing everything off an iPad these days
> 
> Will it work ?


I have no idea, no ipads in the house. My kids have ipods and my wife has an iphone, but we have never printed anything with them. 

BM

p.s. Android FTW!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Aronnax said:


> I have no idea, no ipads in the house. My kids have ipods and my wife has an iphone, but we have never printed anything with them.
> 
> BM
> 
> p.s. Android FTW!


Thanks


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

06/25/2014

End # 4

5 + 4 + 5X = 14 & 1X









Rick


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

good shooting rick


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Rick Barbee said:


> 06/25/2014
> 
> End # 4
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Here is yesterday's pic. Hope this works.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay Gentlefolk...I've decided to add a personal twist to this 20 day 300rd cold shot exercise as I've come to a crossroads attempting to determine which would be the best method for me to adopt and "HUNT WITH"...."Stationary Form/Split-Vison"...or?..."Instinctive/Snap"...yesterday I had a poor showing starting out with the Form/Conscious Gap deal cause I hadn't shot in several days...but my plan is to alternate between the two on a daily basis and today it was "Instinctive/Snaps" turn...and of course I fat thumbed the camera getting it off the ladder so todays results are in two segments as follows...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

good shooting bill


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> good shooting bill


Thanks man...and this should get pretty revealing as the days and ends go by...if nothing else?...at least this has given me good reason and has actually got me somewhat excited about shooting at an "Official NFAA Target" again. 

but don't tell anybody! :laugh:


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

2 (5x) bulls and a 4 for a 14/x2.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

13 again today. 

Btw, this will be good for me. I am not a big fan of shooting spots. This is puts a little pressure to score and do it on something I dislike.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

We'll first attempt wasn't too good io










First shot-2
Second-4
Third-0

6 for me on my first attempt

Been shooting my 3d deer target for 3 months, this is was my first time to shoot at a spot target in awhile lol


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I am going to keep playing with this during the last few days of this month, 
but come July I am going to reset & start over fresh with a new target face.

When that time comes I will start a new thread titled *300 Cold Shot July 2014*

I probably should have waited to post about doing this, but I wanted everyone who wants to give it a go 
to have time to get everything they need to set up for it & understand the format.

We can consider this months shooting a warm up. 

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just printed my target it might be a tad small but who cares it will be fun! I will shoot tommorow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick keep this one going till we get 20 days I'm gaining momentum  

3rd day 










I'm calling it a 5 and two 4's I broke the line


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Your looking good Bill

Looks like you lost weight 

How are you feeling ?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Your looking good Bill
> 
> Looks like you lost weight
> 
> How are you feeling ?


Thanks Joe...no more pounds came off...I think it's just the black shirt! :laugh:

I need to re-up on the body fuel elite and the french vanilla....kind of fell off track but no burger king or fast food...mostly just chicken tenders/wings from publix deli...but have cheated with a few sugar free rockstars again....gotta call John.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

OK Joe I'll wait, but be advised - it is going to drive my OCD *crazy*. 

I think what I'll do is just let this give everyone a good start, and carry it over until the end of July,
then come August we'll start a brand new round.

I'm really excited to see all the folks joining in. 

Rick


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Yea this one is fun


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Rick Barbee said:


> OK Joe I'll wait, but be advised - it is going to drive my OCD *crazy*.
> 
> I think what I'll do is just let this give everyone a good start, and carry it over until the end of July,
> then come August we'll start a brand new round.
> ...


You better wait old man....cause you know me....normally?...I'd of NEVER done this crap! :laugh:

BTW....if you make me start to like this?...I'm really gonna hate on ya! :laugh:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick Barbee said:


> OK Joe I'll wait, but be advised - it is going to drive my OCD *crazy*.
> 
> I think what I'll do is just let this give everyone a good start, and carry it over until the end of July,
> then come August we'll start a brand new round.
> ...


Thanks Buddy 

I am really impressed with this challenge and I think it will be very revealing 

I have never really ever shot a 300 round and I started this after a 2 week hiatus so this is very challenging to me 

I wish some more would play 

Like I said very telling


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm in, better late than never. I will print off a target tomorrow. Can I use my NFAA Barebow setup and stringwalk? :wink:


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Brother Bill, you already like it so hate away if ya can, but I don't think you have it in you. 



UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I'm in, better late than never. I will print off a target tomorrow. Can I use my NFAA Barebow setup and stringwalk? :wink:


The more the merrier. 

Use any bow/rig/method you would like to.
As I tried to convey in my initial post - this isn't a contest.
What it is is a way for you to gauge yourself with whatever equipment you choose.

I choose to use my hunting rig for every type of shooting I do, so that's what I want to gauge myself by.
As Joe said - it is very telling, and so far I am not happy with my results. *Paper is the DEVIL. LOL*

Rick


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Rick Barbee said:


> Brother Bill, you already like it so hate away if ya can, but I don't think you have it in you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would use my warf'd bow, but I'm still tuning it. I plan on narrowing it down between it and the Dorado for my hunting rig this year. Around the end of July I will be shooting my hunting rig daily.


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

I knew I posted too soon. Today was a 4,4,3. Oh well. My last six arrows of the day were all in the 5 and 4 rings. FWIW, I am shooting at 18m

Rick, nice shots!

I know I won't get out every day so will just keep this going til I have the full round scored.

Charlie


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

0, 2, 5 = 7

Getting progressively worse each day.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in. This is tough! I really tightened up seeing a target with numbers on it. This is going to be an awesome challenge.























4+2+0=6


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Rough morning. Should of had my second cup of coffee. Usually my first shot is the best one.....not today. Started with a 1. Ended with 2 4's


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

06/26/2014
End 5

5, 5, 4 = 14 & 0X









Rick


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

damn rick, your gaining momentum, good shooting


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 2, 5,5,3 for a 13







Kurt


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in as well.
Printed off a target yesterday.
Today I scored a 4,4,2=10

Hope to be able to post pics soon.
Bill


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

It really felt good till. .......  

Not my best


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I had a couple of good days, but expect the wheels to fall off soon.

I wanted to see what my current shot average is, and how that translates to accuracy on the target.
My current average is 3.99 per shot, which translates to roughly this on the target face.









Rick


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

My first three out of the gate at 20 yards.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Session #3...alternating daily between instinctive/snap and form/gap....today it was "Form/Gaps" turn....


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Form/Gap shooting Jinks :wink:


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Well here is my first round. I had league tonight so this is my first 3 shots. They are using Vegas face for summer. I had a 4,4,3=11. Had muscle spasms in my left shoulder area last weekend and hadn't shot since last Saturday.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick Barbee said:


> I had a couple of good days, but expect the wheels to fall off soon.
> 
> I wanted to see what my current shot average is, and how that translates to accuracy on the target.
> My current average is 3.99 per shot, which translates to roughly this on the target face.
> ...


I am averaging 3.66 

This is very telling


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JParanee said:


> This is very telling


And humbling.

While it has been a very long time since I shot the indoor 300 rounds, I am no stranger to 250+ scores.
I fully expected to be doing much better than I currently am.
This is an entirely different game, and very humbling. 

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

This is my first attempt at a300 round  

My first shot seems to always be my best than I get nervous 

I. A enjoying it and these few arrows a day are all I have been getting lately just been super busy 

Thanks again for a lot of fun.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Joe said it perfectly....." it felt reall good till......."
Rough morning. 4,3,1. Couldn't leave for work til I shot a few good groups


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rough one this morning.
3+0+0=3


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I changed my tune a little last night... Removed limb stabs, added 15gr to my field points, and lowered target face. Did not stop the bleeding. Downward spiral continues...

Today: 0, 2, 3 = 5

My numbers have been: 12, 9, 8, 7, 5. Was at least holding a 3 average until this morning.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 3. 5X, 5, 4 for another 14-1X







Kurt


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been holding off jumping in because I wanted to use my hunting bow. Right now I'm shooting wooden arrows getting ready to shoot LB at Worlds, and haven't found much time to get my new Delta done (the bow I plan to hunt with, shooting carbons). If you're starting a new one in August though, I'd love to join in that one


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> I've been holding off jumping in because I wanted to use my hunting bow. Right now I'm shooting wooden arrows getting ready to shoot LB at Worlds, and haven't found much time to get my new Delta done (the bow I plan to hunt with, shooting carbons). If you're starting a new one in August though, I'd love to join in that one


Come on buddy jump on this one I have 16 days left to go


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Day 3. 5X, 5, 4 for another 14-1X
> 
> Kurt


Killing it Kurt. Great shooting.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Day 2. Better score than yesterday, but still not happy. 5,5,4=14


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

if it stops raining i could post my second attempt, its never rained this much in the summer here...plus my target is runied from all the rain so i had to print out another one...


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

zonic said:


> Killing it Kurt. Great shooting.


Thank you, Sir. I'm hoping to put a few Triple 5's up, but... for cold, I'm pretty happy with my results.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, my wheels didn't fall completely off, but the lug nuts were definitely loose.









5, 4, 2 = 11 & 0X

Rick


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well today was "Instinctive/Snap"...got off to a great start but I think I rushed the last two shots and just wasn't very smooth...maybe I got shook up over delusions of grandeur with the first shot scoring a 5....but barely nicking it. :laugh:

Todays damage?...5 +3 + (my first) 1 ='s 9...not very good.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

and its raining where i live..............ill try and get it hopefully tonight when it clears up, i might just wait until you start a new one rick


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

3,3,4 today End 2.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, the one that looks like only 2 arrows was my first go of it (you can barely see the nock, it's on the right in the 4 ring). So 5+4+2, 11 on my first go of it. Second picture was the next group. Shoot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JParanee said:


> Come on buddy jump on this one I have 16 days left to go


The wooden arrows and spray painted bow will make me look better when I get the carbons and Delta together... ok, I'll start tomorrow


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

3, 2, 0 = 5


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

well lads, i might have to wait till i buy another target...well it rained all night last night, so i stayed in the house but when i woke up early this morning to try and get a round in, all my targets were gone...2 of my bag targets, my goose target and my fairly new deer target..........i live out in the country on a backroad around no one as well....  im going through bow withdraws


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Did the weather take them or did somebody steal them?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

lol somebody for sure took them, i live on a backroad where i know quite of few oil field youngbloods live about 2-3 mins down the road from me...my archery range is about 100 yards away from my house so if someone really want to take them its not that hard of a task, plus the rain was coming down hard so theirs no way i would have heard them


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

That stinks. I had somebody steal all of my strap on steps going up to a tree stand I had out back a couple of years ago.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Day 3. 4.55 average, but I'm sure that will drop.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well you're doing way better than me Utah!....alternating daily between form/gap and instinctive/snap?...I'm sporting a whopping 3.2 shot average! :laugh:

Here's today's dismal event that got off to a real rocky start! :laugh:

Session #5..."Form/Gap"


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> Well you're doing way better than me Utah!....alternating daily between form/gap and instinctive/snap?...I'm sporting a whopping 3.2 shot average! :laugh:
> 
> Here's today's dismal event that got off to a real rocky start! :laugh:
> 
> Session #5..."Form/Gap"


Thanks Jinks. I am impressed that you can shoot with so many different styles. I'm a one trick pony :wink:
I am shooting with my barebow target setup and I have a clicker mounted on it for now.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

this is one that I would have joined in on myself but I really do not shoot everyday to keep up. last saterday morning however I went to a range and shot a 180. putting 60 good arrows in from 20 yards is alot harder then people think it is, atleast for me it is anyways. my goal this year is to break 200. there is something about the NFAA blue face target that intimidates me, but nonetheless that is part of the fun of it and I like the challenge and discipline invloved in shooting these kind of bows.


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

This morning I shot 2,5,3 The first one kind of went wild, up and to the left. The rest I kind of setted in.
Still not what I want, but it'll do for now.
My first 300 round I tried middle of May and score in the 170's.
My 3rd 300 round I got a 200.
To date my best 300 round was a 244.
To me its a great way to shoot against yourself.

Bill


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Day 3. 5X, 5, 4 for another 14-1X
> View attachment 1980806
> 
> Kurt


What equipment are you shooting?

-Grant


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Let me see if I got this right... would this be 4+3+3 equaling 10??


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Yup. 



RonsPlc said:


> Let me see if I got this right... would this be 4+3+3 equaling 10??
> View attachment 1981578


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

RonsPlc said:


> Let me see if I got this right... would this be 4+3+3 equaling 10??
> View attachment 1981578


Yep...I'd say that's a fair call...size wise looks like 2 rings for every single ring on the NFAA Single spot so....your 1&2 white rings would score as "1 Point"...your 3&4 Black/2pts...5&6 Blue 3pts,...7&8 red 4pts and the yellow is a 5.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

cool, so I guess I've started into this project officially then


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

No!! Get out while you can!! This cold shot thread is evil!!! 




RonsPlc said:


> cool, so I guess I've started into this project officially then


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

This thread is pretty safe... but I'm starting to wonder about Rick... so far, I have HAD to buy one of his tabs (QUALITY product I must say)... and now I find myself drawn into a challenge that HE started... when will it end?!?!?! LOL


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

grantmac said:


> What equipment are you shooting?
> 
> -Grant


 Grant, ya know... it didn't even dawn on me to look at what section I'm in. For all the Traditional guys out there... MY BAD! All I saw was the 300 Cold Shot Challenge, and I jumped right in. I'm NOT shooting traditional equipment. But, if you all like, I can take the sights off my bow and shoot it that way. Wont make TOO much of a hell of a difference... but, it would put me closer to the intent of "Traditional" shooting.

I'm using a Prime One, 29.5" draw, 64#, shooting Gold Tip Ultralight XCutter Pro's with 4 inch vanes.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Another 14-1x day
5 / 5x / 4 for a 14-1x


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Grant, ya know... it didn't even dawn on me to look at what section I'm in. For all the Traditional guys out there... MY BAD! All I saw was the 300 Cold Shot Challenge, and I jumped right in. I'm NOT shooting traditional equipment. But, if you all like, I can take the sights off my bow and shoot it that way. Wont make TOO much of a hell of a difference... but, it would put me closer to the intent of "Traditional" shooting.
> 
> I'm using a Prime One, 29.5" draw, 64#, shooting Gold Tip Ultralight XCutter Pro's with 4 inch vanes.


I kind of figured that you'd stumbled into the Trad section without knowing it.

-Grant


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, when I got into archery at the age of 8, my Pappy first said, you have to be able to shoot instinctively and hit the paper plate with 5 of 6 arrows all the way out to 40 yards. THEN we can start letting you put accessories on your bow. Until then... INSTINCTIVE.
I accomplished that task in about 2.5 months, and proceeded directly to my first "bolt-on"..... a Bowfishing reel. Went out to the banks of the Missouri river, and on my first day, brought in 4 nice sized carp, shooting a PSE Spirit USA with a bow fishing reel and big fiberglass barbed arrow. So, I'm a BIG advocate of KNOWING how to shoot many different ways, and staying in practice. There are days I take the sights off my hunting bow, and proceed to shoot out to 40. I May not be drilling spots the way I would with the "assistance" of sights and such, but... I can take nearly any bow and put an arrow close enough for a clean kill. So... I might take my posts over to the target shooters section and try to get the compound guys into a Cold 300 challenge. But, if it pleases the jury, I'll start this one over at day 1 with my hunting bow, a Maitland Halo 31, with NO sights. Just to keep closer to the intent of "Traditional"

Again, didn't mean to be deceitful or thump my chest... just jumped in without paying attention to what area I was in.

Kurt


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

CarbonWarrior

No sights, and shoot without a release (fingers only... glove or tab are acceptable, and expected) ... that'll bring you inline with how we do it.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i was fixing to say carbon, that is Olympic style groups lol


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Actually I welcome CarbonWarrior to shoot in this drill with any equipment he chooses.

This isn't a contest. 
It is instead a drill to get folks to shoot & challenge themselves to improve.

My intent was in thinking more along the lines of hunting gear, and the no warm up first shot scenario, but all are welcome.

Rick


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ahh good news!! my brother went searching for my targets because im at work at the moment and he found them down the road as expected at a young mans house, of course the idiots were shooting at them out in the open, i just dont how stupid you can be...at least hide them and shoot at night


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Carbon Warrior no worries 

I bet you though we all sucked at 20 yds


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you... but I DO suck at 20 yards!
The post I did proves it!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2269908&p=1070455771#post1070455771


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm going to lay off for a few days in order to let everyone have a chance to catch up.
Like I said, we'll run this one to the end of July, and then start a new round for August.

I was thinking we might throw some other kind of twist into it come August.
Things on my mind are:

(1) Maybe do a 3 shot walk up or walk back, and shoot one arrow from 10, one from 15 & one from 20 yards instead of all three arrows from the same distance,

OR

(2) Continue shooting all 3 from 20 yards, but do them in a 15 yard fan. Something like this








What do y'all think? 
It really is fine for me just like it is, but I want to try to keep it interesting for everyone, and keep it going.

Rick


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> ahh good news!! my brother went searching for my targets because im at work at the moment and he found them down the road as expected at a young mans house, of course the idiots were shooting at them out in the open, i just dont how stupid you can be...at least hide them and shoot at night


Are you going to be able to get them back?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

MGF said:


> Are you going to be able to get them back?


yup called the cops, they are on the way now, and im sure they are still kicking outside like they always do..gave him pics of all my stuff and everything


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+2+0=6


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Shot my three with a broadhead since I'm itching for the season to get here. 4,3,2 for 9. It took me about a dozen shots afterwards to get used to the new sight picture, but once I did, all is well


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick 

Any variation you want 

New target for me and I skipped a day did not get home till late yesterday 

Day 5 

First were okay 

5,4,3


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Homey88 said:


> View attachment 1981657
> 
> 4+2+0=6


Homey, you need to get a bigger target. 
Your score would have easily been a 5, 4, 3, or 5, 4, 2 on a regulation size.

Rick


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Up in the beautiful north woods of WI for the weekend. Here is my first three shots. 5,5,4. The one 5 just barely broke the line.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

For hunting practice, which this evil exercise is for, I think both of your ideas are great. I like your #1 idea best ( because my scores 'should' go up . ) 

.


Rick Barbee said:


> I'm going to lay off for a few days in order to let everyone have a chance to catch up.
> Like I said, we'll run this one to the end of July, and then start a new round for August.
> 
> I was thinking we might throw some other kind of twist into it come August.
> ...


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Got a very late start at this. Past week or so been trying to learn three under on a newish bow. A Tradtech pinnacle and samick extreme 2.0 limbs. Great bow. Only complaint is the stupid phrase, "unleash your potential" written on the limb tips. Spray paint or a skull and crossbones sticker will fix that. Anyhow, here's the first crack at this game. 5,4,4.


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

Well today was 5x ,3 ,2

Rick I like the three range one for the next round.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

That's as big as I could get it to print rick. Im battling some target panic the last week or so. I will try to find some regulation targets for later. Thanks for the support. Even though I'm struggling I'm having fun, great call!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

With wooden arrows: 3, 3, 4. Pitiful 10.

I miss my carbons:lol:


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I think something really clicked on this 300 cold shoot. Its awesome the number of people participating.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

3+2+1=6


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5, 4, 3 = 12


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

5+4+3=12


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Zonic, that looks like two fours and a five to me... hard to say with the repro targets you guys are using, though.


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

This morning I finally broke a 10.
Got a 5,5,3=13 End4

Also got my camera online.
Here are my first 4 ends.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Arrowwood said:


> Zonic, that looks like two fours and a five to me... hard to say with the repro targets you guys are using, though.


Hi Arrowwood,

My target is made is from a small jpeg thumbnail that I enlarged to 40cm. The edges of the rings are soft and fuzzy which makes them difficult to score when it's close. Not as clean as a nice regulation silkscreen target with sharp edges. Regarding the 3 you say looks like a 4 - does it count to the next higher number when you break the white ring, or the blue ring?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

ranchoarcher said:


> Only complaint is the stupid phrase, "unleash your potential" written on the limb tips. Spray paint or a skull and crossbones sticker will fix that. Anyhow, here's the first crack at this game. 5,4,4.
> 
> View attachment 1981718


Looks like you are "Unleashing your potential" Rancho. Nice shooting. :wink:


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

> does it count to the next higher number when you break the white ring, or the blue ring?


The white ring, in NFAA rules. "In all NFAA Rounds, an arrow shaft need only touch the line to be counted in the area of next higher value."

In the IFAA, the arrow must break the line, not just touch it.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

...then I have scored my first 13 today. Makes me feel much better about yesterday's 5. Thanks for pointing that out. Might have to double-check my previous ends.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

First 3 shots of the day..."Instinctive/Snap"....5+3+5 for a 13.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

hope I didnt wake the neighbors this morning. Had to shoot at 6:30 before I left for a 3d shoot. First 2 shots were 5x and 5 followed by a 3.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Day 4. 4,4,5=13 These cold shots are tough.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

3,5,4 for my third end. total: 32 points.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Another darned 5x 5 4 for a 14-1x
I blame that dang pin-nock. But... it paid the ultimate sacrifice. LOL


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Just drove back from northern WI and thought better get my shots in. 5,4,4 -13
yesterday after the three shots I figured why not continue for the whole 300. I shot a 229. started pulling to the left to much, must have been collapsing my shots


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Not my first shots off the day 

Earlier this morning I was finishing setting up a Titan for a Jungle Bow video I shot later in the day and I shot at this target to see how arrows were flying and than went to the river and shot a video on the bow and took a few shots 

But this was my first shots of the day with my CH after I got home 

I shot the first two arrows and was really nervous and just than the Dominoes pizza guy came up my drive way 

I stopped and paid him for my pizza 

Families at the beach so I'm scraping for food  

He says your kids let me in your house once and I saw all the taxidermy etc etc etc what are you doing out here practicing ? 

I said yes 

He said let me see you shoot that last arrow 

Well I got lucky


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Catching up folks. Did one first thing this morning and another late in the day. 

Good shooting Jparanee. I was going to say in reference to your last post that often the last arrow is rushed when the ones prior are good. Maybe it's that fear of losing the mojo or what ever but it's always best to wait at least 20 seconds between each shot. Muscles need a few to recuperate. 



On the first 4,4,3 crapolah! Second, 5 , 5 yippie, 3 dag gummit!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

JParanee said:


> ...let me see you shoot that last arrow...
> 
> ...I got lucky


Congrats. That yellow center ring sure looks nice with all those yellow fletchings packed in there! It takes more than luck to do that.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

0, 2, 4 = 6


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Horrible Morning. No more shooting at 5:30 am. 5x+3+2=10


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+2+0=6


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

X+5+4=14 for me today.







Really need to print a new target, and remember to keep it out of the rain!


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like a hippie got ahold of your target. TIE DYE! LOL


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

RonsPlc said:


> X+5+4=14 for me today.
> View attachment 1982632
> 
> Really need to print a new target, and remember to keep it out of the rain!


I wonder why people use strange non-standard and home-printed or taped-together targets, when regular targets are quality produced and readily available from Maple Leaf Press (http://mapleleafpress.com), Finnwood Products (http://finnwood.com/) or Lancaster (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/).

We glue our target faces onto cardboard with wallpaper paste, and they last a LONG time. If you want to use them outdoors or extend their life even further, we coat our outdoor target faces (for Field etc) with Varathane back, front and edges.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Not my first shots off the day
> 
> Earlier this morning I was finishing setting up a Titan for a Jungle Bow video I shot later in the day and I shot at this target to see how arrows were flying and than went to the river and shot a video on the bow and took a few shots
> 
> ...


Considering the conditions of the shots. and the varying conditions there will be from shooting them outdoors - everyone is doing great !!!!!

That Said

Triple 5 = WOW, way to go Bro !!!!!!

Rick


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Missed yesterday for the fiancee's birthday, but today was Day 2 with woods: 5, 1, 4, with a total of 10. Today I felt good about my shooting though, because that 1 was a horsefly-bite-induced snap shot right after hitting anchor. I dumped the string and nailed that sucker:lol:


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 6, 5x 4 4 for a 13-1x 
Definitely bummed... still itching for that Triple Nickel


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

5+3+3=11 Form/Gap


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

4, 5, 4.... total:45


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

13


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Day 6 Cold shots are evil. 3,3,4=10 Wth? 









Here are the next three after pulling down that stupid target.


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

5,4,3=12.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I've laid off since Friday, and was going to lay off a couple more days before continuing, 
but Joe's triple nickel made me have to give it a go this evening.














5 - 5 - 5 = 15 & 0X

Keep up the good work folks. 

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick I could me per put the hurt on you  

As always good shooting buddy


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Rick I could me per put the hurt on you
> 
> As always good shooting buddy


LOL Joe, after you shot the triple it was eating me up, and believe me I had no expectations of getting it,
but I darn sure had to try. 
The video was one of those - just in case I get it type things, and I got lucky. LOL

Rick


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

4,4,3=11 
Shot league tonight. Getting better, lots of 4's a few 5' and the 3's are slowly getting fewer. Really concentrated on my breathing tonight. Its amazing how that helps in holding steady.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

0, 4, 3 = 7


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Another damn 4 4 5x for 13-1x


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I apologize if my competitive nature is ever taken the wrong way.
When I see folks doing well it drives me to do well, and I expect the same from everyone else.

This whole thing is with the intent of striving to improve, and it's extremely helpful to be inspired,
& motivated by the success/improvement of your piers/friends.  

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+3+0=7


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Today was 4+4+3=11
I didn't take a pic, as I didn't want to offend wa-prez with my home printed target.


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

Yesterday was a 4,3,3



Rick Barbee said:


> I apologize if my competitive nature is ever taken the wrong way.
> When I see folks doing well it drives me to do well, and I expect the same from everyone else.
> 
> This whole thing is with the intent of striving to improve, and it's extremely helpful to be inspired,
> ...


I like this the way it is Rick, including your competitive nature.. For one thing it makes me strive to get better. It is also good for the ego to see that some really good folks have bad days as well. I don't get discouraged as easily.

Thanks for this.


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

x,5,4=14-1x


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

well this is getting embarrassing... 4, 3, 3, for 10... total of 55.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Didn't take a picture tonight but had 5,5,3 =13 Did a full 300 with the Imperial Longbow 229. If I can get my average up to 240 and plus I just might give some deer hunting a go this fall. But until then I think more practice is in order.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Tonight's effort


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 8 - 07/01/2014









5, 4, 5X = 14 & 1X

Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

5,5,3


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL, what did we all do - run out & shoot our 3 shots at the same time? 

Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I usually get my 'first shot' done by 6:30am.  . Been lazy lately. Still trying for that elusive " triple nickles"


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Day 4. 4,4,5=13 These cold shots are tough.
> 
> View attachment 1982038



Tough and revealing for someone who doesn't make a habit of placing enough emphasis on the first shot. In a hunting situation it will probably be the only shot that counts. 
I learned a long time ago that the first shot is different and so I pay close attention and shoot the first one from different distances and angles each day.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

This from last night. Gettin in late so it's shots in the dark. Will see if I can sneak out and get one in tonight.

Pic is sideways.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

4,4,4


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+1+1=3 ouch!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5, 5, 2 = 12

Getting that 1 wild arrow every day.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Todays shot.
4+4+3 for 11


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Day 3 (yesterday) with wood: 4, 3, 3, for 10.

I'm learning I should probably not hunt with wood:wink:


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 8, 5 5 4 for a 14


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 9 - 07/02/2014









Shot all 3 shots what I thought was exactly the same.
No clue. 

2, 3, 5 = 10 & 0X

Rick


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

End7 - 4+4+4=12
After 7 ends - 81 pts - 1X









For some reason my uploaded pics are being rotated to the right 90 degrees??


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Misses are very interesting. Not that many up and down compared to form misses - the left and rights. BACK TO THE BAIL.

Bowmania


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Before the rains came


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well folks?..I Think I Just Set A New Record!....

and for those of you who weren't to thrilled with your shooting today?...here I come to the rescue to make ya'll feel better! :laugh:

Cause I just shot my worst session in recent memory and even logged my first complete miss along with not one but two stunning 2's for a total of "4"...and I think that gives me the dubious distinction of holding the all time record low for a single session in this event. 

But I learned something...*DON'T SHOOT WHEN I'M NOT FEELING WELL!!!*

Thought I just had the sniffles and a sinus headache but turns out?...my blood sugar was off the charts...worst part?....I dunno what nailed me. 

But I do know it wouldn't be fair to not post the results so as much as this stings?....L8R, Bill.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Didn't take a picture today... 5, 4, 2. Total: 66


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

4,4,1 =9 Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E1 20 meters, 0, 1, 4 = 5


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jinks I believe I have the all time low, I scored a 3 today.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Homey88 said:


> Jinks I believe I have the all time low, I scored a 3 today.


But if you were using a full-size target, it'd probably be a 9.

Hope you feel better Bill. I have had to post a couple "0"s and it was not fun to have to be that honest.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Lesson learned. Dont shoot if you are in a hurry. Leaving for a 9 day Caribbean vacation in an hour  but wanted to squeeze in my "first shot". My shooting shows my poor lack of concentration. 4,3,2


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I'm going to be really busy the next couple of weeks with the holiday and work, so yesterday I just shot a full 300 Round from 20 yards. Not my best effort, but shot a 243. I didn't however score on single 1 or 0.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

3+1+0=4


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement zonic, regardless I'm having fun!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

4, 4, 5x = 13 & 1x


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, todays shots were...

4+X+4 = 13

I'm starting to think that I MIGHT just go hunting this season!
And now that I've said that ... watch it all fall apart!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> Lesson learned. Dont shoot if you are in a hurry. Leaving for a 9 day Caribbean vacation in an hour  but wanted to squeeze in my "first shot". My shooting shows my poor lack of concentration. 4,3,2
> 
> View attachment 1984507


Have fun on your vacation buddy


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yesterday with woods: 4, 3, 3, for an 11.

Nope, I won't be hunting with woods:lol:


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 9, 5x 5 3 for a 13x1
Not typically one for excuses... but, we DO have a front blowing in, and the wind was pushing me all over as I was sighting. So... Still not TOO unhappy


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Day 9, 5x 5 3 for a 13x1
> Not typically one for excuses... but, we DO have a front blowing in, and the wind was pushing me all over as I was sighting. So... Still not TOO unhappy


We have that same front blowing in down here in NC, so I'm going to use that excuse as soon as I get around to shooting ;-) (though my scores will almost certainly be lower).


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kegan said:


> Yesterday with woods: 4, 3, 3, for an 11.
> 
> Nope, I won't be hunting with woods:lol:


Whoops, that should be 5, 3, 3. 

I'm getting too used to "10's"


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End #10 07/03/2014









4, 4, 4, = 12 / 0x

01 - 13 / 1x
02 - 10 / 0x
03 - 08 / 0x
04 - 14 / 1x
05 - 14 / 0x
06 - 11 / 0x
07 - 15 / 0x
08 - 14 / 1x
09 - 10 / 0x
10 - 12 / 0x

At the half - 121 / 3x - 4.03 shot average

Rick


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Today with woods: 4, 4, 5. 

My hats off to anyone who can consistently shoot well with woods... I can't


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> Today with woods: 4, 4, 5.
> 
> My hats off to anyone who can consistently shoot well with woods... I can't


In my book?...that's dang good shoot'in with "woodies" Kegan...way to hang in there and stick it out! :thumbs_up

I'm not sure I'm feeling well enough yet to shoot my norm but...gonna shoot anyways just to keep things even (so to speak) between form/gap and instinctive/snap....instinctive/snap was looking like it had a few points advantage until I shot that freaking "4" yesterday...which flipped the script and left form/gap with a 4 point lead...but I kind of suck at both so... :laugh:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, Jinks! It's fun to shoot, and definitely puts any thoughts about hunting with woods into perspective!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

what grain of arrow you running with them woodies kegan?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Im in before a big storm blew in 

5 4 3 
Only 3 arrows of the day


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I think I'm done with this fellers...I found myself justifying and making excuses in the following vid...but in hindsight what I now know is this....

*"It Was A HUGE MISTAKE For Me To Alternate Daily Between Form/Gap and Instinctive/Snap!!!"*

and these last two sessions have been a deal breaker for me as before attempting this event/personal experiment?...I had never been shooting a single string bow as well as I've been shooting this herters the past few months in my life....I had a very confident and extremely strong, smooth and accurate instinctive snap-shot going with this bow until recently...and that last shot in the following vid?....I was vibrating like a small dog crapping a pine cone...so I'm done...I need to get back to my normal fun and relaxing game and get "MY SHOT" back on....also?...I should have a new-to-me Black Widow TD arriving shortly...but more importantly?...I'm attending the TBOF Fall shoot in a month and I'm actually thinking of competing this time....might even be shooting my longbow with woodies so...thanks for the kicks but I did myself in by switching back and forth...not good.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> I think I'm done with this fellers..
> *"It Was A HUGE MISTAKE For Me To Alternate Daily Between Form/Gap and Instinctive/Snap!!!"*


I disagree & am disappointed with your first statement.
I very much agree with the second.

Pick one style, and stick with it Bro.
There's no reason for you to quit.

Rick


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Rick Barbee said:


> Considering the conditions of the shots. and the varying conditions there will be from shooting them outdoors - everyone is doing great !!!!!
> 
> That Said
> 
> ...


Wow! You sleeping with that thing? Fantastic shooting.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E2 20 yards, 0, 0, 2 = 2 Total = 7


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

1, 4, 3 = 8


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Jinks,

This is probably a mistake but I have to try. Notice that your average when "form shooting" and when snap shooting is about the same. I know it's the first three shots of the day and some days are better than others but I think you're seeing a couple of things. First the paper records all your shots. Second, I really think a big part of the problem is in your form. You wouldn't believe me so I'm not going to go into it (unless asked) but I think there are folks on this forum who could help...if you would listen.

Just trying to help.


----------



## stingerslinger (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, I just came in from shooting 4 ends with my new to me, McCollough/Griffin longbow and woodies, scores were...in no certain order ( 9,12,4,13 ). This is my first time to participate in any cold shot round, and was surprised with the results. Anyone care to guess the cold shot score.....very enlightening.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

GG, the bow is 48# at 31" and the woodies are 31" 70-75 firs that weigh in about 600 gr. 

Jinks, I only offer this as a suggestion: when you shoot the different styles, they become very different takes on form. I think you'd be best served with a middle ground approach. Aim intuitively/instinctively/subconsciously, but come to anchor, and ease the elbow back until a feather touches your nose or the string touches your eyebrow or something like that and come to conclusion. Shouldn't have you holding forever like when you gap, shouldn't have you shooting with TP either, but it might give you some more control to your snap shot and help bring in some of the fliers.

It's basically the approach I use to instinctive and so far, with the exception of losing faith in it in front of some folks, it was one of the most accurate shooting I've done. Just a suggestion


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> GG, the bow is 48# at 31" and the woodies are 31" 70-75 firs that weigh in about 600 gr.
> 
> Jinks, I only offer this as a suggestion: when you shoot the different styles, they become very different takes on form. I think you'd be best served with a middle ground approach. Aim intuitively/instinctively/subconsciously, but come to anchor, and ease the elbow back until a feather touches your nose or the string touches your eyebrow or something like that and come to conclusion. Shouldn't have you holding forever like when you gap, shouldn't have you shooting with TP either, but it might give you some more control to your snap shot and help bring in some of the fliers.
> 
> It's basically the approach I use to instinctive and so far, with the exception of losing faith in it in front of some folks, it was one of the most accurate shooting I've done. Just a suggestion


Bill 

I agree please do not be discouraged 

You are trying to mind F yourself by going back and forth 

Honestly you are so happy snapping so just stick with it 

Even when you are trying not to snap shoot you still are 

You just come to almost full draw and than snap thru 

At least of late with the Herters 

Even thou I am trying to clean up my form I am still aiming the same way 

I am not consciously gapping at all 

I come to my anchor settle in and think about my back and when it contracts the shot goes 

I still am just looking for a small detail to focus on 

You look so relaxed shooting when you snap shoot 

Just because people do not recommend it as the be all end all style of shooting if it works for you. Well there is one simple answer 

I would never suggest teaching a new archer this just as I would not teach anything but basic proper form to anybody starting out in any physical endeavor 

I fought a long fight to get rid of the problems heavy bows and snap shooting caused me but if it works for you than awesome 

The verdict is out on snap shooting and the majority says it is not the best way to win tournaments and be the most accurate in the field. But it has its advantages in some situations and it is what you enjoy. So just enjoy it. It is where you are happiest 

Have a good 4 th


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

kegan said:


> GG, the bow is 48# at 31" and the woodies are 31" 70-75 firs that weigh in about 600 gr.
> 
> Jinks, I only offer this as a suggestion: when you shoot the different styles, they become very different takes on form. I think you'd be best served with a middle ground approach. Aim intuitively/instinctively/subconsciously, but come to anchor, and ease the elbow back until a feather touches your nose or the string touches your eyebrow or something like that and come to conclusion. Shouldn't have you holding forever like when you gap, shouldn't have you shooting with TP either, but it might give you some more control to your snap shot and help bring in some of the fliers.
> 
> It's basically the approach I use to instinctive and so far, with the exception of losing faith in it in front of some folks, it was one of the most accurate shooting I've done. Just a suggestion


I think his form looks almost identical both ways. From what I see it looks like his string elbow is way in front of "the line" and his string side shoulder is forward. I think he's holding with nothing but muscle which is where all the collapse comes from when he tries to hold. The only difference I see is that when he snap shoots, he lets go the first time he yanks back. When he "form shoots" he lets go about the third time he yanks back.

My opinion is that he needs to get the string side lined up. In the mean time, I don't think aiming method matters at all.

I'm not trying to pick on Jinks but he puts up tons of videos and I watch them. I guess once you put it on the board it should be open for discussion and that's what I see.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Bill
> 
> I agree please do not be discouraged
> 
> ...


A agree.

Funny thing...I keep trying to measure gaps so I can use them. I pick an aiming point like the bottom of the target block or bag, let the arrow his (a nice tight group) and measure that distance. Then I shoot at the target and that distance doesn't seem to work. LOL When I hit well it seems as though I use something in the neighborhood of my measured gap as a starting point and then somehow adjust from there (instinctively?).

I suspect that what's happening is that when I set up a "gap" and then focus on where I want to hit, that I have a different perception of the sight picture. I think when I try to measure a gap, I tend to focus on the arrow and things look different.

The bottom line is that I don't think the details of aiming is the most important part. If my form is consistent, the arrows group together. Once I get used to that sight picture (whatever it is that I want to look at), they group where I want. Its the consistency in form that allows your aiming (however you do it) to work.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

MGF said:


> A agree.
> 
> Funny thing...I keep trying to measure gaps so I can use them. I pick an aiming point like the bottom of the target block or bag, let the arrow his (a nice tight group) and measure that distance. Then I shoot at the target and that distance doesn't seem to work. LOL When I hit well it seems as though I use something in the neighborhood of my measured gap as a starting point and then somehow adjust from there (instinctively?).
> 
> ...



Exactly 

Don't get me wrong a dedicated gapping method is infinitely more accurate at distances but for my bowhunting ranges my simple subconscious gap (instinctive) works well for me 

If my form is right the arrows go where they are supposed to ......... Simple as that


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Independence Day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

End 11 - 07/04/2014









4, 4, 5 = 13/0X

Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Bill, please don't quit.

I mean come on/seriously - considering what we doing here & then you adding 
the extra EXTREMELY difficult element of switching back & forth -------------
Bro, you are doing Great !!!!!!!!

I know it has frustrated you, and understandably so, but you never want to start
beating yourself up over it. Just address the problem, *eliminate it*, and get back to
*shooting & enjoying it*.

Rick


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Rick Barbee said:


> Bill, please don't quit.
> 
> I mean come on/seriously - considering what we doing here & then you adding
> the extra EXTREMELY difficult element of switching back & forth -------------
> ...


Changing things can really screw me up if I'm not really careful. It's just hard to change only one thing without changing something else too.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 10, 5x 5x 5- 15-2x
FINALLY GOT MY TRIPLE NICKEL
Here's to hoping there's more on the way.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Day 10, 5x 5x 5- 15-2x
> FINALLY GOT MY TRIPLE NICKEL
> Here's to hoping there's more on the way.
> View attachment 1985349


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!

Took you long enough. j/k 

Rick


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Just realized I'm on Day 10 here... so, here's my rundown.

Day
1. 14x2
2. 13
3. 14x1
4. 14x1
5. 14x1
6. 13x1
7. 13x1
8. 14
9. 13x1
10. 15x2
Day 10 Total: 137x10

Kurt
P.S. My little "excuse" of the front blowing in yesterday... aint it funny how things work out? It was at least TWICE as windy this morning... Bag wouldn't stop waving in the wind. Was half tempted to use my outdoor arrows with 2" blazers instead of my indoor arrows with 4" fletch. Still, couldn't justify changing up the equipment. Glad I stuck with what I've been using.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, my shots for today went as follows...
4+X+3 = 12

After emptying my quiver, I switched from my 42# Bear Alaskan to my 55# Shakespeare, and drilled 5 5's in a row!
Too bad I'm over bowed with the Shakespeare!


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Took yesterday off as we traveled to Albequerque NM.
Just got back from an ATV ride and thought I would give 'er a go.

5X,4,4 = 13 End 8









This is a great way to challenge yourself and it inspires me when I see other people shoot so well.

Happy Independence day all.
Bill


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stopped raining


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

RonsPlc said:


> Well, my shots for today went as follows...
> 4+X+3 = 12
> 
> After emptying my quiver, I switched from my 42# Bear Alaskan to my 55# Shakespeare, and drilled 5 5's in a row!
> Too bad I'm over bowed with the Shakespeare!


That's awesome - 5 5's with a 55. I am waiting for a 50# Shakespeare Yukon X-24 to arrive.  Can not wait to try it. What model is yours?

Steve


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

4,5,4 for 13. Total: 79 after 7 rounds.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> GG, the bow is 48# at 31" and the woodies are 31" 70-75 firs that weigh in about 600 gr.
> 
> Jinks, I only offer this as a suggestion: when you shoot the different styles, they become very different takes on form. I think you'd be best served with a middle ground approach. Aim intuitively/instinctively/subconsciously, but come to anchor, and ease the elbow back until a feather touches your nose or the string touches your eyebrow or something like that and come to conclusion. Shouldn't have you holding forever like when you gap, shouldn't have you shooting with TP either, but it might give you some more control to your snap shot and help bring in some of the fliers.
> 
> It's basically the approach I use to instinctive and so far, with the exception of losing faith in it in front of some folks, it was one of the most accurate shooting I've done. Just a suggestion


Thanks Kegan and....



MGF said:


> I think his form looks almost identical both ways. From what I see it looks like his string elbow is way in front of "the line" and his string side shoulder is forward. I think he's holding with nothing but muscle which is where all the collapse comes from when he tries to hold. The only difference I see is that when he snap shoots, he lets go the first time he yanks back. When he "form shoots" he lets go about the third time he yanks back.
> 
> My opinion is that he needs to get the string side lined up. In the mean time, I don't think aiming method matters at all.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on Jinks but he puts up tons of videos and I watch them. I guess once you put it on the board it should be open for discussion and that's what I see.


MGF is pretty much spot-on here...and that "Back & Forth Crap" is what caused me to digress right back to instinctive snap at TBOF state championship event (I never competed in) after the guys jokingly told me "It looks like you're sawing wood when you're NOT holding at anchor"....and I had to agree.....a get this.....that was shooting VAP's off my 30# Bear Polar and it still happened and got worse as I went...and that's when the tab went in....the glove and longbow came out and I started blowing minds with instinctive snap and got lots of compliments from there on out and never missed a target...and?...had the time of my life...smiling, relaxed, having fun....all of that. 

Now here's the deal....alternating back and forth between the two styles IS the stupidest thing I've done in the past year or so...first off the herters is far more bow than I can master weight wise....but only because it's short limbed and stacky...unless of course I snap....and here's where Kegans suggestion comes into play...as today I began trying a form that's not steak and not sushi....and more of a slow-snap....at least this way I still get to feel the ever increasing poundage and motion but tried slowing down my snap-shot and did see more synergy and control come my way and it felt good. 



JParanee said:


> Bill
> 
> I agree please do not be discouraged
> 
> ...


But another thing that's been working on me (mentally) is this...I know I'm going to be taking possession of my new-to-me 62"/43# Black Widow PSA II in the next few days...and when that day comes?.....I know the herters is going to hit the hooks...as the bow that is coming to replace it is pretty much the opposite of what the herters is as the BW PSAII has a comparatively short 16" mega-chunk of a riser with long stroked limbs that will no doubt be far softer on the back end as opposed to the 4" shorter herters...and that should be a gamechanger where me attempting to hold at full draw anchor with the herters is a joke...and it shows.

But it's still a great snap shooter! :laugh:


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Zonic

It is a Necedah X26
The thing is, after the 5 shots I took with it, I had to put it up for the day... I'm still trying to work into that bow!


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

End 9 - 5,4,4=13.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

End 8 3+1+5 today


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Way to go, Jinks!

Just use that feather. It's your friend, I promise. Hit anchor, but don't stop pulling until the feather touches. Slows you down a slight bit, makes sure you're pulling through the shot, and helps TP find the door:wink:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

My best group yet 

To bad it's not in the middle


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

4, 4, 1 = 9


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

RonsPlc said:


> It is a Necedah X26


I love the look of that grip on the Necedah. 



RonsPlc said:


> The thing is, after the 5 shots I took with it, I had to put it up for the day... I'm still trying to work into that bow!


I was considering a 50+# bow for the backup recurve - but in the end felt it probably best to stop at 50.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> Way to go, Jinks!
> 
> Just use that feather. It's your friend, I promise. Hit anchor, but don't stop pulling until the feather touches. Slows you down a slight bit, makes sure you're pulling through the shot, and helps TP find the door:wink:


Thanks Kegan and Rick for the supportive and encouraging words...that said?....I guess I never did bail completely but yesterday I got so pi$$ed I never bothered posting the results...actually?...I tried but was so mad that somewhere along the way I botched the upload from my cam too PC but yesterdays session 10 score was....

0+4+2 for a (6) then put the bow away and spent a couple hours trimmimg trees :laugh

Then I got aggravated enough to re-address tuning and yeah....the beaver balls had my bemans flying a touch stiff and when I snap?...I don't need a touch anything...I need "as forgiving as possible"...and I'm still working on that and?...getting my mind off things and my timing back in synch....I drew the line today and from here on out the last 10 sessions will be Instinctive/Snap ONLY....and hopefully thing will get back on track here in the next few sessions...there was but a slight improvement in this mornings 11th session...a wide right 2 followed by a high 4 and then a low 2 for an (8)...still dialing in but hopefully I should be back too "mediocre" soon! :laugh:

Thanks again and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I cant shoot everyday so I havent been participating but today I went to a range and did it for fun. shot a 9 to start off. not bad and I was fairly happy with those however I decided to go ahead and shoot 57 more arrows for a final score of 166. pretty pathetic overall but I just couldnt maintain confidence in every shot and I kept switching from a snap instinctive shot to a slow verticle form draw with a gap/stinctive. Im not sure if its the blue face intimidation factor or just the fact im not confident at 20 yards. at 15 yards I am a hero but going to 20 is like shooting for the moon.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Another 5 4 5 on Day 11 for a 14.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

3, 5x, 4. I had to re-shoot the 4 as it went clear through the target and out the back... I think it hit the soft spot on the right side of the 5, but I can't prove that :-/

day 8 total:91


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not sure if I posted yesterday's score, but yesterday 11, today 12.

As soon as I finish the new Delta I'm breaking out the carbons!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2, 4, 4 = 10


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

first 3 this morning. different rig different place=horrible results
yesterdays 9 was at a public range and came after shooting a compound for 2 hours
but it is what it is and the reason why I will not hunt with the stickbow yet


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Yesterday I shot a 13. I've been trying to achieve a triple nickel since 
a few have done it a few days ago. I've never heard of a triple nickel before.
So yesterday afternoon, my brother-in-law and
I decided to shoot a few. He shot 3 then I shot three, and wouldn't you know it,
I scored a triple nickel. He decided it was getting too hot and we stopped until
the weather cooled a bit. This morning was a different story. I shot a 3,3,5. 








A bit below shat I've been shooting. 

1st half:
End 1: 4,4,2=10
End 2: 3,3,4=10
End 3: 2,5,3=10
End 4: 5,5,3=13
End 5: 5,4,3=12
End 6: X,5,4=14
End 7: 4,4,4=12
End 8: X,4,4=13
End 9: 5,4,4=13
End 10: 5,3,3=11

Total: 118 - 2X's

Definitely room for improvement here.
This is a challenge and a fun few minutes of each day.
Bill


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

5x+2+0=7 1x

Took sometime off from shooting to go camping. Did get my first 5x but continuing to struggle. But I'm having fun!


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Day 9: 3,4,4. Total: 102.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Day 2: 5,3,3= 11 

Finally had time to get another session in, been a busy summrr


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

5-4-3


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 12 with a Triple 4 for 12


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I won't be posting a score for a while. Messed my neck/shoulder up pretty good last night. Hurts to sleep, move, everything.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hang in there Kegan, hope you feel better!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Kegan. Hopefully you have not pinched a nerve or done any more serious damage. Good luck with it.

Steve


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> Well, I won't be posting a score for a while. Messed my neck/shoulder up pretty good last night. Hurts to sleep, move, everything.


I hope you are better by Denton buddy


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JParanee said:


> I hope you are better by Denton buddy


Thanks guys, it should only be a few days (I really should go back to doing yoga, this isn't the first time a stiff neck has been an issue).

The real pain in the butt will be not falling behind on orders that need filled before ETAR!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

2+1+0=3 ouch again!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5x, 0, 3 = 8 & 1x


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

(Sigh)

I would love to do this, but can't shoot in my back yard - which I have confirmed with the Police Dept:

9.40.010 Unlawful use.
It is unlawful for any person to play ball, throw stones or snowballs or other things in any street, alley or public place; or to shoot with or use a bow and arrow, or use any toy commonly known as a slingshot or rubber band gun or any other dangerous toy or instrument anywhere within the limits of the city; provided however, that the foregoing shall not apply to playing ball in public parks. Any person violating this section shall be guilty of a simple misdemeanor.

Nothing in this section shall prohibit the hunting of deer with bow and arrow pursuant to and during a municipally declared urban deer control hunt in accordance with the city's deer management program provided the bow hunter has obtained proper licensing from the State of Iowa and been issued a permit to bow hunt by the city prior to engaging in a deer hunt. Bow hunters shall at all times abide by the city's deer management plan while engaged in a deer control hunt within the city. (Ord. 2006-408 § 1: Ord. 2005-37 § 1: Ord. 2003-637 § 1: prior code § 23-17).

It's a 20 minute trip (one way) to the club range, so a bit much to do on a daily basis.

So I won't be able to play. 

I wonder how many cities have this law (and wonder how many living there know about it) ???

Anyhoo, have fun, y'all !!!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

07/07/2014
End #12

Looks like it is time to tighten the strap on my bale.









5x, 4, 5 = 14/1x

Rick


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

kegan said:


> Thanks guys, it should only be a few days (I really should go back to doing yoga, this isn't the first time a stiff neck has been an issue).
> 
> The real pain in the butt will be not falling behind on orders that need filled before ETAR!


Do you see a chiropractor? It's made a world of difference to me for neck pain (and back pain...).


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope to be back at this 20 yard drill soon.

Kegan, Hope you get better in good time. Sometimes a short break, ice and stretching works wonders. Perhaps a form weight bow when you start back up?


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

Rick Barbee said:


> 07/07/2014
> End #12
> 
> Looks like it is time to tighten the strap on my bale.
> ...


Rick- that is some seriously impressive shooting. I know you shoot some heavy bows, but what is the draw weight of the one you are using for this competition?

BM


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Aronnax said:


> Rick- that is some seriously impressive shooting. I know you shoot some heavy bows, but what is the draw weight of the one you are using for this competition?
> 
> BM


Thanks.

I have been using my target weight limbs. Ends 1-8 were with a set of 65# TradTech,
and ends 9, 10, 11, 12 have been with a new set of Sasquatch SS Static 66#ers.

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I went put my 56 pound CH limbs and shot this group










6 more to go


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 13 with another Triple Nickel
5 5x 5 for a 15x1


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Not so good today,
Drove 8 hours, unloaded, rested for a few hours and decided to shoot 3.

First shot I got my first 1 of this challenge.
Regrouped and followed up by getting two 5's.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Forgot to post yesterday 3, 5x, 4. Halfway, 114...


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

3, 2, 3 = 8


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+1+0=5


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Aaannnd a Triple on Day 14
5x 5 5 for a 15-x1







Got tired of trying to decipher if I had hit areas on the old target. Time for a new one... Much easier to aim.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

CW, you're tearing those triple nickels up now. Congrats !!!

End 13 - 07/08/2014









3, 5X, 5 = 13/1x

For those of us nearing the finish -* Please do not start posting a new round when you are done.*
We will be starting a new topic/thread at the beginning of August for a new round with a little different format.

Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

"Got tired of trying to decipher if I had hit areas on the old target. Time for a new one... Much easier to aim."

For me it is nice to not have to shoot two more $7 arrows at a tight group of three.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

15th round


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, finally got a good showing on day 10...

5, 5x, 4. Total: 116


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

*Cold Bore*

Finally shooting the way I'd like. Tried some visualization and breathing exercises before taking my first shot.
Triple Nickel TRIPLE X







15x3
For everyone congratulating me on shots... don't. Congratulate yourselves on shooting a MUCH more difficult style. I'm using a target compound with a 28 inch stabilizer, 6 oz of weight, and a micro-adjustable scope housing with a .010 pin. 
YOU GUYS are staying true to the challenge... and, I am constantly impressed by the shots I see many of you posting. I'm on a bit of a compound bow collecting streak... but, think I might pick up a nice hand-crafted long bow at our little town-fair kinda thing. That and some cedar shafts may get me back into traditional...
Until then... YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE AWESOME SHOOTING!!!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

4, 4, 3 = 11


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

Back after a week off. 4, 3, 0 Yep, missed the whole target on the first shot 

Gotta start catching up too.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

4 more to go


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

The last two days

4,4,1=9. My worst end so far.









And a few minutes ago.

5X,5X,4=14. One of my best ends.
Thought I got the triple nickel for a minute until I got a closer look.









Bill


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Day 11... 4, 4, 4. Total of 128


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 14 - 07/09/2014









3, 5x, 5 = 13/1x

6 to go.

Rick


----------



## stingerslinger (Apr 16, 2011)

First 2 arrows today were 5"s, then a maggies drawers. I mean, missed the whole 3'x 3' target. Can't stand prosperity.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E3 20 yards, 0, 0, 2 = 2 Total = 9


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love this thread. I tend to be pretty hard on myself and it is great to see that we are all human after all 
Will see if I cant post get started this evening...


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Round 1 
@18m(as long as I can go in my shed)
4,5 (just!),4


Pretty stoked with that!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5x, 5, 2 = 12 & 1x


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

wseward said:


> "Got tired of trying to decipher if I had hit areas on the old target. Time for a new one... Much easier to aim."
> 
> For me it is nice to not have to shoot two more $7 arrows at a tight group of three.


I Fully agree... this morning was an illustration in that. See my newest grouping...


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

So... here we are for the day. Day 16, 5x 5 4 for a 14x1














So, this was todays group. The "flyer" was actually going to be a Robin Hood of the left 5x shot. The extra photo shows the split nock on the pin adapter. Thank God for Pin-Nocks... makes a RobinHood practically impossible. I get to replace a $.35 nock instead of an 8 dollar arrow. I'll take that 4 over another shafted shaft... possibly ruining 2 arrows


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E4 20 yards, 0, 1, 3 = 4 Total = 13


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

If you are collecting compounds, I have an early 70"s Jennings and a late 70's RAMCO that are just sitting in my basement. Any interest?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 15 - 07/10/2014

View attachment 1989647


4, 5, 3 = 12/0x

Rick


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

day 3 for me yesterday and prolly the last for awhile since im forced to sell my recurve for personal reasons 

i ended quite well 

5x,3,4= 12


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Uploaded the wrong picture on end 15


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

3 more days for me


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Day 12: barely a 4, 4, and 4. Total:141


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Pat, that looks like a 4, 4, 5X to me.

Rick


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Oops, Mis-posted... thanks Rick!


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

e2 = 4,4,3


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

End14-5,4,3=12


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

hoogster said:


> End14-5,4,3=12
> 
> View attachment 1990139


Hoogster is so tough he doesn't cant his bow, but the whole world instead


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2, 5x, 2 = 9 & 1x


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 16 - 07/11/2014

Haa Haa, I suffered some BJ score panic I think. 









5x, 5x, 1 = 11/2x

Rick


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 17
Triple Nickel, Triple X= 15x3


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Rick Barbee said:


> Haa Haa, I suffered some BJ score panic I think.
> 
> 5x, 5x, 1 = 11/2x


I feel your pain, Rick. I got bit by the BJ score panic (great term) yesterday with a 5, 5, flyer. (But then, I guess a lot of my shots are flyers...)


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Yepper....I decided to "Risk Playing Today"....(doesn't that sound pathetic? LOL!)...and I think me and the widow are going to get along just fine! 

Then again?...we did so well together on her big coming out party debut here?....I guess I can look forward to...I ain't even gonna say it! :laugh:

4+5+3=12...and I'm thrilled with that! 

Prolly just "Luck".


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Good shooting Jinks 

2 more days to go


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

E3
5,4,3


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

End15 - 4,4,3=11.









Hopefully, I didn't cant the whole earth.
It is pretty tough and challenging.

On post preview it came out right this time.

Give 'er a go.

Saw a badger on the way in to work this morning.
I can't recall ever seeing one in the wild.

Darn computers. Might be the Windows 8 operating system.
Bill


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2, 2, 4 = 9


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

3,2,4=9 for today


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, you couldn't get much more of a cold shot... I haven't been able to shoot for the past WEEK!

My results for end #9

5+3+2 = 10 and they were in that order as well!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Joe! :thumbs_up

Nailed me another 12 with the Widow this morning...3 x's 4...very happy with the bow!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Good shooing everyone.

End 17 - 07/12/2014









5, 4, 5x = 14/1x

Rick


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice shooting Rick!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

rooni79 said:


> Nice shooting Rick!


I agree...but he's cheating...

*"TurboNocks"* :laugh:


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Day 13 (yesterday) 5, 3, 3 Total: 152
Day 14 (today) 4, 5, 4 Total: 165







I'm also cheating with turbonocks. Sadly, it hasn't managed to make up for my lack of skill...


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

After 9 days of rum and sun :darkbeer: I started the afternoon off with a 5x followed by 4 then a 3. Still detoxing :shade:


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

If Rick is cheating... I'd hate to hear what you guys say I'm doing. LOL...
NICE SHOOTING RICK!
Here's my Saturday... Day 18.
5x 5 4 for a 14x1







2 more days to go... who knows what'll happen


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Jinkster, I LOVE the look of that Widow. What a sexy Beast. It sounds like it's VERY snappy too... And, works just peachy with your chosen form. You've got a winner on your hands.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

CarbonWarrior said:


> Jinkster, I LOVE the look of that Widow. What a sexy Beast. It sounds like it's VERY snappy too... And, works just peachy with your chosen form. You've got a winner on your hands.


Thanks CW! :thumbs_up

And I love the bow...only problem is sometimes?...I find myself getting distracted by subliminal things in the background. :laugh:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

One more day


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

E4
5x, 4,4 =13 pumped with that!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Felt a little sore and weak this morning...playing with my still new-to-me, super sweet shooting, Black Widow too much last night...but still managed to snap out an 11...3 + 4 +4.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Bad first shot. 2, 5x ,4


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Great shooting Bill !!!!
Looks like you and the Wider are gonna get along real good. 

End 18 - 07/13/2013

Checking my tune.
2 bare shaft & 1 fletched.









5, 4, 5x = 14/1x

Two end to go. At this rate I will finish up on Tuesday.

Rick


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

End # 10 for me...

5+4+3 = 12


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E4 20 yards, 1, 3, 0 = 4 Total = 13


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Last day 










Ending with a 243


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome Joe !!!!!!!

Is that a triple nickle ?

Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

With the amount of work I have lined up for this week, and the possibility that it is
going to start raining tomorrow evening through most of the week, I'm afraid I won't
get to do much shooting. I wanted to finish this round up this week, so I decided to
shoot end 19 this evening. That will only leave me end 20 to do in the morning for the
finish.

End 19 - 07/13/2014









4, 5x, 4 = 13/1x

Rick


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Eeked out another Triple.
5x 5x 5 for a 15x2







This was Day 19. . . 
To be concluded...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick Barbee said:


> Awesome Joe !!!!!!!
> 
> Is that a triple nickle ?
> 
> Rick


Nope 

4-4-5


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Nope
> 
> 4-4-5


No Sir.

Gold is 5, and red is 4.

That's a 5, 5x, & a *?* that looks like it might be a 5









Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll take two 5's


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> I'll take two 5's


Joe...I don't care what you take...to me?...they all look like heart slicers...excellent shooting! :thumbs_up


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Didn't get a pic, but 4, 4, 4 for 177 (round 15).


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

E5 =5, 5(just!), 4


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Final end for a 5x 5 4= 14x1
View attachment 1992349

After having as much fun as I did... I'm going to bow out of this one. 
You guys here in Traditional have been gracious guests regardless of my 'blatant' violation of the rules of the game. LOL ;-)
I'm going to try and set up a Cold Bore challenge in the Spot section... but, at 40 yards. Anyone is welcome... but, I'm sure I'll get a lot of compound guys...
First 10- 137x10
Second 10- 143x13
For a TOTAL of = 280x23


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

CW, get you a recurve or longbow, and come back to play with us. 
It's been fun having you join in. I don't know about anyone else, but your
shooting was driving me to try to do better. 

Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

This has been a lot of fun, and I am looking forward to next months round

End 20 - 07/14/2014









3, 4, 4, = 11/0x

*End Results:*
01 - 13/1x
02 - 10/0x
03 - 08/0x
04 - 14/1x
05 - 14/0x
06 - 11/0x
07 - 15/0x
08 - 14/1x
09 - 10/0x
10 - 12/0x
*
1st half - 121/3x - 4.03 shot average*

``````````````````````````````
11 - 13/0x
12 - 14/1x
13 - 13/1x
14 - 13/1x
15 - 12/0x
16 - 11/2x
17 - 14/1x
18 - 14/1x
19 - 13/1x
20 - 11/0x

*2nd half - 128/8x - 4.26 shot average*

*Total Score - 249/11x*

The following picture shows how I am gauging myself for hunting shot accuracy:









Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nicely done Rick 

Looking forward to the next round


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Nicely done Rick
> 
> Looking forward to the next round


Indeed!...Real Nice shoot'in there Mr. Rick!...249 with "cold shots"? :thumbs_up

And btw...you folks need not wait on me...I went from alternating styles to switching bows with a "mental breakdown" in between so...I have little ambition to finish or glean anything from this particular round and ready to start fresh whenever ya'll are...but till then and back in the backyard?..here's todays session #15...got off to a roaring start drilling an X with shot #1...but it was all downhill from there as the 2nd one looked like it might be in there as well (but it wasn't...just a smidge low)...and I just got shook up on the 3rd for a "all downhill" score of 5+4+3=12...again...oh...and I also fat fingered the cam walking to the target so here's the vid and the pic of the results...















L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Some days a blind squirrel finds the acorn. Today was that day for me: 4, 5, 5. Total: 191








After I shot this I did some shooting at the 35 and 40 yard lines (well, random spots in my yard) and was shooting well so I backed up to the 50ish line and took aim at one of my black dots (I have a target that consists of 4" black circles), held what looked right, and let go. I nailed it on the first shot and thought "man that was lucky", so I shot a second and nailed it again. After that, I put down the bow and went inside. I didn't want to ruin a good day by shooting until I shot badly


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E5 20 yards, 4, 4, 5 = 13 Total = 26


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Good shooting guys.
Keep it up. 

Rick


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Rick Barbee said:


> CW, get you a recurve or longbow, and come back to play with us.
> It's been fun having you join in. I don't know about anyone else, but your
> shooting was driving me to try to do better.
> 
> Rick


Trust me... I'm eyeballing a nice, hand-hewn longbow made by one of our locals. And either some bamboo or cedar arrows. I'll be back!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Paterick2cents & wseward...nice shooting :thumbs_up



CarbonWarrior said:


> Trust me... I'm eyeballing a nice, hand-hewn longbow made by one of our locals. And either some bamboo or cedar arrows. I'll be back!


Cool!...we'll be here waiting for you! :thumbs_up

Here's my damages today...once again I started out a ball of fire then burned out from there....1st shot was an X-ring 5 followed with a 4 and then a 3 for 12...again.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Jinkster I would be thrilled with that. I cannot tell you how many times I have struggled with my first 3 shots and another battle for me is like you what form do I wanna shoot. Im constantly changing and thats no way to shoot high scores. I been going to the range once a week and have been shooting 170-180. my goal is to break 200 this year. If you keep logging those 12's you will break 200 with flying colors


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

End 17: 5X,4,4=13


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

End 11 X+4+3 = 12


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Flooding rains at 6am this morning. I figured this cold shot exercise was for hunting practice and it was time to get the new Covert Hunter wet  . Didnt fare too well with a 4,3,3. It was POURING rain


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Oops. Posted wrong pic


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

After my first round I couldnt leave it like that. Stayed in the rain for one more round. Good enough for these conditions


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

End #17...5,4,4= 13....real decent score for me but...not real pleased with how I got it...form just felt crappy with no real confidence where they might hit...lucky 13.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E6 20 yards, 3, 4, ,3 = 10 Total = 36


----------



## zunooo45 (May 1, 2014)

I want to try this as soon as I'm done with school and start my new job. I'm pretty sure projectiles are illegal in the city I'm moving to. I may have to talk to the neighbors so they don't report me.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Great shooting again today guys. :thumbs_up

Once again I did not get to shoot due to the rain. 

Rick


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

3,3,4=10...but not to unhappy as follows....


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

3,3,5=11 e18


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E7 20 yards, 2, 5, ,2 = 9 Total = 45


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

4,4,1=9 end 19.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Keep it up guys.
Loving the updates. 

Rick


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I shot this 19th end last evening but didn't upload until I got home from my 3D this morning....shot another 10 with the widow...5,4,1.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, it was raining here for a few days, and then I had to go on business, and I came back and it was raining again; so at the first break of rain I just went out and shot my last 4 ends (I know, I know, wasn't in the rules, but I'm getting antsy). 

end 17 (my true cold shots): 4, 5x, 4








End 18: 4, 5, 5








End 19: 4, 4, 4 

(not shown, they all punched through the growing hole in the upper center of the 5/4)

End 20: 4, 5, 4 (the 5 shot through)








Anyhow, I totalled out at 242 (with some cheating on those last 4 ends). Appreciated the game, it was a lot of fun and I gained some confidence for my first hunt this fall. Thanks a ton for starting this Rick!

edit: I think I confused myself with end 18 and 20... I believe they should be the other way around. oops.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Whelp?...better late than never I guess and just finished up my 20th session of the "First 3 Shots" 300rd so here's session 20...5+3+3 for an 11....






Anyways...this was a very interesting deal where I did learn a lot about myself and my shooting (which apparently sux LOL!) but considering I made the stupid move of alternating between forms (for the first 1/2) and getting myself all screwed up?...then finishing the last 1/2 snap-shooting a new-to-me bow?...I';m not proud but not ashamed either...as follows in quarters...

1st Quarter Form/Split with the Herters: 47

2nd Quarter Instinctive/Snap w/ Herters: 42

and that was it for the form/split-vision and finished off the final 10 Instinctively snapping the new-to-me Black Widow for...

3rd Quarter: 55

4th Quarter: 56 

*Grand Total: 200 EVEN! LOL!* 

and the reason I wound up shooting a raggety target was about session #18?...a violent storm had sent my nice flat piece of cardboard with target blown off the back porch and into a rain storm...so my last 3 end were shot on the wet raggety target alone and I salvaged the cardboard (scores) by laying it flat on my porch table...










Now I think it's time for me to start learning how to shoot a recurve bow! :laugh:

Thanks for the kicks Mr. Rick! and?...L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Go get um Bill


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E8 Elevated 20 yards, 2, 5, ,2 = 9 Total = 54


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E9 20 yards, 2, 3, ,2 = 7 Total = 63


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E10 20 yards, 0, 3, ,4 = 7 Total = 70 70 x 2 = 140 Grand total interpolation score...UGH! Done with this attempt. Next time.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't believe my own eyes this am

End #17 X+X+5


----------

